# VOTE: Best Airport



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

*1. Schipol, Amsterdam 

2. Changi, Singapore 

3.Chep Lap Kok, Hong Kong

4. KLIA, Kuala Lumpur 

5. John F. Kennedy, New York City

6. Incheon, Seoul

*


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

Not to be annoying but, there seems to have been a miscount. 

In this thread, the airports Amsterdem, HK, Kuala Lumpar, and JFK are listed. However, if you look in the Airport Nominations thread, Kuala Lumpar got 5 votes and JFK 4, while Incheon (which didn't make the list) got 6 nominations.

Again, just pointing this out.


----------



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

My bad, I went ahead and added it.


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

^^Thanks


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Chep Lap Kok, Hong Kong


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Schiphol


----------



## maxxam80 (Apr 6, 2003)

Osaka Kansai


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Chep Lap Kok.. unbelievably modern. 

The columns of circular LCD tvs do it for me.


----------



## flex (Apr 30, 2003)

Schiphol!


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

Of the airports that I've visited, I've found Schiphol to be the best one.


----------



## Uskudar1990 (Jan 8, 2005)

Out of that list, I've been only in JFK NY so I voted for that :yes:


----------



## _tictac_ (Jan 6, 2003)

What about Copenhagen-Kastrup International Airport?
It was nominated 8 times.



drwho said:


> Copenhagen Airport





heirloom said:


> copenhagen kastrup





birminghamculture said:


> Copenhagen Kastrup





Desven said:


> Copenhagen Kastrup





_tictac_ said:


> Copenhagen-Kastrup International Airport





Hed Kandi said:


> copenhagen





ksunarjo said:


> Copenhagen int'l





cphdude said:


> 1. Copenhagen international Airport


----------



## MattSal (Dec 24, 2004)

Chep Lap Kok


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

Incheon


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Changi by Far!


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

HK


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Seoul-Incheon airport


----------



## Nemo (Jul 5, 2004)

*SCHIPHOL AMSTERDAM *


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

It is still exciting who is going for the win.
Ofcourse i'll hope the best airport will win
Schiphol


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

JFK


----------

